# Been feeling awful with TSH at 4.4



## janelouise

Hi all, I'm back again.
Puzzled again as usual but this is how things have been going since last time I ventured in here. First of all I hope you are all wellish 
I have been struggling feelig ill for such a while now that I thought it time to ask you lovely people for advice.

My last TSH was 4.4 I had my most recent blood test March 19th 2012.. I had been on 50mcg Levothyroxine for the past 2 years and just today as advised by a dr I increased my Levo to 75mcg. I am not sure how long I will feel the difference but I hope it certainly makes me feel better! For the past year in the mornings when I wake up I have felt really poorly, with crying anger suicidal it's so horrible but as the day wears on and I take my tablets at 8am I start feeling a little normal.

My periods have been so so heavy its horrible.I have been up and down all night with it for early 2 years now and I thought enough is enough! so I spoke to a Dr on the phone who gave me some tablets to ease the bleeding which I've not taken yet I also am booked in for a blood test on 11th June to see what's happening, I think I'm having my TSH done too.The drs dont test here for FT3 or FT4 anymore they only go by TSH now.

Anyhow, my question to you all is how long will I feel the difference in myself after starting 75mcg Levo today and is it common to suffer such heavy heavy periods with a TSH at 4.4. I'm 47 years old by the way and also wonder if the may also be due to the perimenopause. Also my Ferratin levels are at 5 and I'm taking a liquid iron called spatone with fresh orange juice every now and then.

Look forward to hearing from you and thank you for listening 
Hugs Jane x


----------



## Andros

janelouise said:


> Hi all, I'm back again.
> Puzzled again as usual but this is how things have been going since last time I ventured in here. First of all I hope you are all wellish
> I have been struggling feelig ill for such a while now that I thought it time to ask you lovely people for advice.
> 
> My last TSH was 4.4 I had my most recent blood test March 19th 2012.. I had been on 50mcg Levothyroxine for the past 2 years and just today as advised by a dr I increased my Levo to 75mcg. I am not sure how long I will feel the difference but I hope it certainly makes me feel better! For the past year in the mornings when I wake up I have felt really poorly, with crying anger suicidal it's so horrible but as the day wears on and I take my tablets at 8am I start feeling a little normal.
> 
> My periods have been so so heavy its horrible.I have been up and down all night with it for early 2 years now and I thought enough is enough! so I spoke to a Dr on the phone who gave me some tablets to ease the bleeding which I've not taken yet I also am booked in for a blood test on 11th June to see what's happening, I think I'm having my TSH done too.The drs dont test here for FT3 or FT4 anymore they only go by TSH now.
> 
> Anyhow, my question to you all is how long will I feel the difference in myself after starting 75mcg Levo today and is it common to suffer such heavy heavy periods with a TSH at 4.4. I'm 47 years old by the way and also wonder if the may also be due to the perimenopause. Also my Ferratin levels are at 5 and I'm taking a liquid iron called spatone with fresh orange juice every now and then.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you and thank you for listening
> Hugs Jane x


Hi, Jane.......................good to hear from you.

It usually takes 8 weeks for T4 to build up in the system and that includes an increase as well.

I sure hope the doc has it on his/her mind to get your TSH down to 1.0 or less provided you feel good at that point. Most of us do.

Once in a while, you might benefit by paying out of pocket for the FREE T3 test. For most of us, we feel best when it is at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

Getting this stuff right could go a long way to solving the menses situation as well.

Make sure you take your iron 4 to 5 hours away from your thyroxine as it impedes the efficacy of the thyroxine.

Let us know how you do and don't be a stranger!










Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


----------



## janelouise

Thank you Andros I will follow through with what you said


----------



## midgetmaid

A ferretin level that low can add to the symptoms.

Renee


----------



## Andros

janelouise said:


> Thank you Andros I will follow through with what you said


You are most certainly welcome! Hang out w/us more often!


----------



## janelouise

midgetmaid said:


> A ferretin level that low can add to the symptoms.
> 
> Renee


It's been very low for a couple of years now.It was 4 last year. As hard as I try I can't seem to raise it


----------



## janelouise

Andros said:


> You are most certainly welcome! Hang out w/us more often!


Will do it's good to be back.I have missed being here


----------



## janelouise

An update . I've had my blood tests today. I have been tested for TSH, FSH,Ferratin, Full blood count, U&E and a liver function test. I will have the TSH repeated again in 3 weeks time which will make it 4 weeks since upping my Levo dosage to 75mg. I have been having good days and bad days at the moment. I need to be well and strong as grandchild number 2 is due anytime now


----------



## webster2

Hopefully, you will begin to have more good days than bad ones. Grandchildren are nice, aren't they?!?!?


----------



## janelouise

webster2 said:


> Hopefully, you will begin to have more good days than bad ones. Grandchildren are nice, aren't they?!?!?


Thank you. Yes! I can't wait


----------



## janelouise

Hi again.
An update . Just got half of my Blood results back and now my TSH is 4.7 grrrr. My haemoglobin is at 9.7, my red blood cell count is below range at 3.34 also my haematocrit is also below range at 0.313. My ferratin, kidney and liver results and FSH not in yet. The receptionist printed this all out for me and it states I am Aneamic now.. Would anyone know if anything else is wrong.I'm speaking to a DR in the week. Thank you all.


----------



## Andros

janelouise said:


> Hi again.
> An update . Just got half of my Blood results back and now my TSH is 4.7 grrrr. My haemoglobin is at 9.7, my red blood cell count is below range at 3.34 also my haematocrit is also below range at 0.313. My ferratin, kidney and liver results and FSH not in yet. The receptionist printed this all out for me and it states I am Aneamic now.. Would anyone know if anything else is wrong.I'm speaking to a DR in the week. Thank you all.


Goodness sakes! You are anemic!! And hypo. That TSH needs to come down.

Will look forward to other lab results. In the meantime, you have a catch 22 here.

Many w/thyroid disease have low ferritin and low ferritin interferres w/ the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.


----------



## janelouise

Andros said:


> Goodness sakes! You are anemic!! And hypo. That TSH needs to come down.
> 
> Will look forward to other lab results. In the meantime, you have a catch 22 here.
> 
> Many w/thyroid disease have low ferritin and low ferritin interferres w/ the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.


Hi Andros,
Collected my iron tablets today ( Ferrous Sulphate 200mg) to be taken twice a day. Also a ventolin inhaler and Tranexamic acid tablets to lighten my periods I am soo tired and will be starting my Iron tomorrow. My FSH results were 11 so not to sure on what that means yet. Another blood test for me in 3 weeks to check my TSH, I hope it has come down by then.


----------



## janelouise

Hello all,
Just an update on my recent blood test. after 6 weeks of taking spatone iron and eating iron rich foods I've managed to get my haemoglobin up to 12.5 which is in the normal range. My ferratin is still low at 8. My TSH is now 0.6 after 6 weeks of upping my levothyroxine from 50 to 75 mcg. I have asked over and over again for my FT3 and FT4 to be tested but my drs just wont allow it.So it seems I have to just go by the TSH. I am getting a few palpitations and sweating alot.Not sleeping to good either.The question I ask is : TSH of 0.6 borderline hyper or a good level to be ? thanks in advance


----------



## JPGreco

I would think anything under 1 is going towards hyper states. You should shop around for a new doctor who will work with you on the frees as they are the best measure of what is going on when it comes to your medication.

Also, vitamin C is supposed to help with iron uptake (though I only use organic vitamins, so I can't comment on synthetics).


----------



## janelouise

JPGreco said:


> I would think anything under 1 is going towards hyper states. You should shop around for a new doctor who will work with you on the frees as they are the best measure of what is going on when it comes to your medication.
> 
> Also, vitamin C is supposed to help with iron uptake (though I only use organic vitamins, so I can't comment on synthetics).


Thank you for your answer.Sorry I haven't replied before as I have had no internet. I am actually feeling worst now. I feel I'm not doing well with a TSH of 0.6 hugs2 I feel so tired,my anxiety is sky high and I cant stop crying and I have the odd palpitations now and then.

I know if I ring the Dr she will say I'm in the range! My next blood test is in October and even then I had to ask to make it in 3 months instead of 6 months which the dr wanted. I really do not know how to deal with this! I feel like altering my dose myselfhugs2 I drink a lot of pure orange juice for vitamin c. I take my iron liquid twice aday (spatone) I am not the best of eaters so hardly eat much! and I've bee told not to have milk and coffees etc. I wonder why my teeth are breaking.

Should I self medicate or would it be to risky? thank you for any help. I am on 75mcg of Levothyroxine at present.hugs2


----------



## Andros

janelouise said:


> Thank you for your answer.Sorry I haven't replied before as I have had no internet. I am actually feeling worst now. I feel I'm not doing well with a TSH of 0.6 hugs2 I feel so tired,my anxiety is sky high and I cant stop crying and I have the odd palpitations now and then.
> 
> I know if I ring the Dr she will say I'm in the range! My next blood test is in October and even then I had to ask to make it in 3 months instead of 6 months which the dr wanted. I really do not know how to deal with this! I feel like altering my dose myselfhugs2 I drink a lot of pure orange juice for vitamin c. I take my iron liquid twice aday (spatone) I am not the best of eaters so hardly eat much! and I've bee told not to have milk and coffees etc. I wonder why my teeth are breaking.
> 
> Should I self medicate or would it be to risky? thank you for any help. I am on 75mcg of Levothyroxine at present.hugs2


What treatment did you receive for Graves' Disease? Did you have surgical removal (ablation) or did you have RAI???

Does your doctor ever run anything besides the TSH? Like the T4, T3 or FT4 and FT3???

When a person's ferritin is that low, it can cause a lot of anxiety. But, unless I know more, I can't comment further.

Teeth breaking? Explain that if you wouldn't mind and what has your dentist to say about that?


----------



## janelouise

Andros said:


> What treatment did you receive for Graves' Disease? Did you have surgical removal (ablation) or did you have RAI???
> 
> Does your doctor ever run anything besides the TSH? Like the T4, T3 or FT4 and FT3???
> 
> When a person's ferritin is that low, it can cause a lot of anxiety. But, unless I know more, I can't comment further.
> 
> Teeth breaking? Explain that if you wouldn't mind and what has your dentist to say about that?


Hi Andros,
I only had carbimazole treatment for my graves disease. My doctors wont run any more thyroid tests other then the TSH due to the fact they state if the TSH is in the normal range then there's no need to test the others!:sad0047:
My teeth are just broken i parts of the sides of my mouth I'm not sure if it's to do with my history of not eating much/I have no calcium at all as I was told to stop drinking milk. I haven't seen a dentist for a long time due to my agoraphobia. Thanks for replying.


----------

